# The Scraping Phase shoud be on !!!



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

According to the breeding dates by latitude graph I have - the scraping phase should be on for whitetails in MANY (not all) areas above the 38th parallel. This is when the bucks are most likely to be semi-predictable (as to time and place) as they travel their rub routes, making rubs and scrapes - and looking for estrus does.

It is a great time to hunt near rub routes, scrapes, staging areas and food sources - in the mornings and evenings. Be sure to get there at least an hour before you might expect to see any deer.

God bless,

T.R.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

theve been scraping for sure...seen lots of them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Started to make some mock scrapes last night.....also found a couple of new scrapes in the area.....

It is game on.


----------

